# EIEIO (QDM) Club ----Memberships $500. (08/09)!



## Wornout Trails (Jun 1, 2007)

EIEIO Hunt Clubs has several openings in Franklin County, Ga.  Modified QDM rules, no alcohol (at anytime on club properties), pin in stand system, 3 guest days, 1 work day, hunt deer, turkey, hogs, and small game after deer season., camping and river fishing (North Club).                     

North Club--8 members total--150 acres.    (Membership $500.)
H/A Club---10 members total--240 acres.   (Membership $550.)    (includes Duck hunting)
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Paradise Club---6 members total---215 acres--(stocked pond fishing for you and family) Camping area with power. Property has 5 streams and two ponds, all hardwoods and no pines, pastures and fields and bottoms---------(Membership $1000.)

Safety is #1 Rule.                                    
Hunting safely is #2 rule!

All new members are required to put up a min. of one double metal stand on property.  
(All members have access to 150 yard Rifle Range with Bench and Sandbags.) 

PM Wornout Trails for more information.......


----------



## FST TRAC Beagles (Jun 2, 2007)

wornout trails i sent u a pm


----------



## J.O. (Jun 5, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 8, 2007)

*Good folks make great club members!*



FST TRAC Beagles said:


> wornout trails i sent u a pm



Thanks for the call!  See you next week.     W.T.


----------



## FST TRAC Beagles (Jun 8, 2007)

No problem w.t. I enjoyed talkin to ya and look forward to seein ya next week take care
your friend
FST TRAC BEAGLES


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jun 13, 2007)

*New Member!*

Good to have J.O. and S.L. in the EIEIO Hunting Club!  D.B. came over and got the tour also...... .....W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 11, 2007)

*Big Coyote!*

There is one of the biggest Coyotes I have ever seen on the property.  It was up in my yard several days ago at 11:00 am. (I live back in the  Hard woods.) 
 Now something has my black Lab spooked.   We shoot all the coyotes on the EIEIO Hunting clubs the members get their sights on!  I sure would like to put a .308 in this big boy! 

W.T.


----------



## lance m (Jul 13, 2007)

are there any spots avalb?


----------



## deerhunter2222 (Jul 13, 2007)

Where abouts in franklin county?


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 15, 2007)

*EIEIO Hunt Club*



lance m said:


> are there any spots avalb?



Sure do!       W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Jul 15, 2007)

*EIEIO Hunt Club*



deerhunter2222 said:


> Where abouts in franklin county?



4 miles from exit 164 (I-85) <Carnesville>!    W.T.


----------



## Wornout Trails (Aug 3, 2008)

*1 opening remaining!*

H/A hunting club membership is filled for the 08/09 season!

North hunting club has one opening available.

Paradise hunt club has one opening available.


Thanks,  W.T.


----------



## GMARK (Aug 3, 2008)

Great clubs.  Here's a free bump for you!  Can't wait to get up there again this season!


----------



## Duckhawk (Aug 3, 2008)

Free Bump


----------

